# i just got my first 15 pan palette...



## [danger] (Aug 12, 2006)

and i want everyone's opinion:
what are the 13 essential eyeshadows to get ( i already have pink venus and creme de violet)? 
thanks,
[danger]


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 12, 2006)

*Oooohhh...Your FIRST 15 Pan Palette....A big (Phoebe of "Friends") YAY for you!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Hmmm...let's see....13 essential e/s's...I'll try to come up w/ as many as I can:*

_*All That Glitters*_
*Black Tied-OR-Carbon*
_*Swimming*_
_*Juxt*_
_*Phloof!*_
_*Crystal Avalanche*_
*Pink Freeze (I have Pink Venus, and PF is def. different (and gorgeous)!  You NEEEED this one!)*
_*Knight Devine*_
_*Beauty Marked*_
*Naked Lunch-OR-Retrospeck (Depending on which you like best..they're two different textures)*
*Aquadisiac-OR-Turquatic (Very similair to each other, so it's just a matter of preference, and availibility, as Turquatic is LE)*
_*Deep Truth*_
*Nocturnelle*

*I think this is a good starting list. I'm SURE I'll come up w/ some more picks, and other lovely Specktrettes will cue you in on their faves as well!*


----------



## ben (Aug 12, 2006)

-all that glitters - works with almost everything
-woodwinked - works with a lot of shadows
-coppering - i love this with jest or all that glitters
-mulch - rich brown, love it, looks good with era
-era - lovely lighter brown
-shroom - awesome highlight
-mylar - another good highlight
-jest - pinky peach, looks hot with a lot of shadows
-expensive pink - amazing with jest
-carbon or black tied - good for linning or deepening any shadow
-retrospeck - love this in the inner <, also looks good with a lot of shadows
-satin taupe - amazing texture, i love this with era
-sump. olive - just that, lovely olive shade, looks good with woodwinked or retrospeck


----------



## [danger] (Aug 12, 2006)

ooo i almost forgot....i also have swimming and shroom, but they're in the patternmaker warm eyes palette


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_-all that glitters - works with almost everything
-woodwinked - works with a lot of shadows
-coppering - i love this with jest or all that glitters
-mulch - rich brown, love it, looks good with era
-era - lovely lighter brown
-shroom - awesome highlight
-mylar - another good highlight
-jest - pinky peach, looks hot with a lot of shadows
-expensive pink - amazing with jest
-carbon or black tied - good for linning or deepening any shadow
-retrospeck - love this in the inner <, also looks good with a lot of shadows
*-satin taupe - amazing texture, i love this with era*
-sump. olive - just that, lovely olive shade, looks good with woodwinked or retrospeck_

 

*Oh Oh Oh!!!  Thank You!!!!  Satin Taupe...How COULD I forget
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....One of THE best, most versatile e/s's!!!!!*


----------



## Jaim (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree with Mulch, Black Tied, Beauty Marked (didn't like at first, now I do!), Juxt, Phloof! and Nocturnelle.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmmm, I would say...

Black Tied
Knights Divine
Forgery
Sushi Flower
Juxt
Woodwinked
Mulch
Bronze
Goldmine
Amber Lights
Coppering
Naked Lunch
Sumptuous Olive


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Aug 12, 2006)

carbon
juxt
print
greensmoke
chrome yellow
trax
wishful/shroom/nylon
steamy
sushi flower
nocturnelle/hepcat
contrast
tilt
gesso if you can find it


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 12, 2006)

WOW!  How exciting! Here are some of my favorites:
1. Coppering
2. Goldmine
3. Steamy
4. Expensive Pink
5. Nylon
6. Satellite Dreams
7. Pompous Blue
8. Blue Edge
9. Black Tied or Carbon
10. Swish
11. Tilt
12. Aquadisiac
13. Bronze


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

carbon, nylon and retrospeck are my must haves!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 13, 2006)

1.retrospeck
2.smut
3.shroom
4.honesty
5.brule
6.shimmermoss
7.swimming
8.tilt
9.purpel haze
10.plum dressing
11.nylon
12.mulch
13.carbon


----------



## sincola (Aug 13, 2006)

I recommend to you some of these:

Pink Freeze and Seedy Pearl (pinks)
Vex (green/pink), Greensmoke and Sumptuous Olive (olive greens)
Nylon and Retrospeck (golden)
Satin Taupe (taupe) and Tempting (brown)
Beauty Marked and Trax (purples, plums)
Beautiful Iris and Satellite Dreams (violets)
Flashtrack and Brill (blues)
Knight Divine and Electra (greys)
Carbon and Black Tied (blacks)


----------

